# Good coffee in Liverpool



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be spending a few days in Liverpool in the near future, where should I go for good coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bold street, but been a few years since I've been there.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are better places if you are seeking them out, but Moose coffee isn't too bad if you see it and your passing.


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

I was in Liverpool a few days ago for a long weekend with the family. I followed recommendations on this site and found that Bold Street Coffee was the best of the three venues that I tried for both cortado/espresso and fresh food. I liked it enough to go back twice and drag the rest of the family in for Sunday brunch.

Spotless and well maintained LM and Arduino grinders. High barista skills and friendly helpful service. Veggie Buoy or Sausage Buoy well worthwhile!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks People - Bold Street seems like a must.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I hated BS they don't even do pour over and wont go back, but that's me Mother espresso is far better. By all accounts. Plenty of threads on Liverpool already


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Jony said:


> I hated BS they don't even do pour over and wont go back, but that's me Mother espresso is far better. By all accounts. Plenty of threads on Liverpool already


 They do. They use a Chemex for their pour over


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not in January when I asked them.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Jony said:


> Not in January when I asked them.


 They introduced me to the Chemex a few years ago, and always have 2 guest beans on - available for Chemex or V60.

They sell Chemex and paper in there. Their menu has filter coffee on it. Been going for 8 years and never once seen them with no pour over.

They closed for a few months due to a dispute with the building owner, and that was happening around Jan I think, so perhaps they re-opened briefly with a limited range. I've been today and pour over is on.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I asked them about the chemex she said no, they had about 5 Aero press on the go. I asked they said no simple was at the old new place. obviously she couldn't be arsed!! plus they sell Hasbean beans at £11 when the website sold them for £9 that's annoying. Anyway I liked the the place better. Enjoy.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Old, new place?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They moved to one place, then they moved back to Bold St did they not


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Yeah, they moved back into their original place - but kept the shop on Castle St too.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just checked, my feed think it was December haha


----------

